# Can I bring my cockatiel into public places?



## Oscarbird (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if it is safe to bring my cockatiel into a public place with birds there. My local bird sanctuary is hosting a " bird day ". People are supposed to bring their parrots there for activities and treats. Would it be safe for my cockatiel to go?


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Huh. I wouldn't, unless your bird is already trained to go out in public. Cockatiels are rather skittish and not the best candidates for "social" gatherings - it would probably be very stressful and not worth the risk of illness spreading.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

We have a member here that takes her cockatiel almost everywhere. She says he enjoys it a lot. You can bring your cockatiel in smaller places at first and slowly build up to bigger spaces overtime. Also please remember that you should *always* take your girl out with a cage or flight harness. If your bird gets spooked, he will fly away by instincts and will most likely not be found. Please please please do not take him out without a harness. I lost a bird a few years ago from that. I was obviously inexperienced. I would hate for someonr to have that awful experience.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Theres also the risk of other birds being sick (or being a 'carrier' of an illness) and the owner/s not realising and then your tiel could possibly get sick as well


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

My tiel goes to public places with me regularly (with a flightsuit) when weather permits. But, personally, I would avoid a gathering that involves a lot of other birds. There's just too much risk of your bird possibly catching an illness from another bird, imo.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Yes. I agree with everyone about catching an illness. Is your bird harness trained?


----------



## Oscarbird (Oct 16, 2014)

No, he is not harness trained. I never knew that cockatiels could wear harnesses. Where could I get a cockatiel harness and how could I train him to wear one?


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

I have the aviator bird harness that I got recently, although I'm yet to try it on my tiel as you need to make sure they're not scared of the harness and practice a few different techniques before you actually put the harness on them. The one I got came with a DVD that explains everything and I got it from an ebay store. This is the link to the harness I use: https://theparrotuniversity.com/content/aviator-bird-harness

You can also use a flight suit, but I don't have any experience with these. You also have to keep in mind that not all birds will like the harness/flight suit and not to force them into it if its not something they enjoy


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

The main risk when bringing a tiel out in public is injury/loss, usually because the bird gets spooked and flies off the shoulder, even if it is in a harness, even if it is clipped, it can still get hurt. I take my birds out with me all the time, but you have to start in calm places, like the back yard. Later take a walk, then a small pet store, etc. Only go into places where pets are allowed (btw, most hardware stores allow birds). 

Personally, I believe in harnesses or carriers. Even a well trained bird can get spooked, and even a clipped bird can flutter out of your reach, under a car, into a tree, over a fence, or into the mouth of a dog.

I believe birds were made to be outdoors, and my birds love it. Just please do not overwhelm your bird.

A note about disease: most avian diseases are transmitted when an infected bird poops, the poop dries, becomes dust, and enters the air. Thus, an outdoor event or an event held in a room not typically used by parrots is not a great threat at all. I take my bird to club meetings, to stores, etc. But there are "bird friendly places I will NOT take my bird, such as a specific local pet shop whose birds look ill and neglected, and whose cages are filthy. The dust of infected feces is in the air, so I avoid going there at all, and I will NEVER bring my bird there.


----------



## Oscarbird (Oct 16, 2014)

I am thinking about buying one of these. Would you recommend a flight suit or a aviator?


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

Oscarbird said:


> I am thinking about buying one of these. Would you recommend a flight suit or a aviator?


I would go with the aviator, its got less material than a flight suit so its less likely to annoy the bird. The DVD that comes with it is also really helpful. You just have to take it slow before actually getting your bird into it


----------



## SilverSage (Oct 19, 2014)

The aviator is the SAFEST harness on the market, and it comes with a great training video. You cannot force this on your bird, wearing a harness is a trained behavior, you train the, to accept each step, and the DVD shows you how.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have the flight suit and my birds don't like it. Your going to need a lot of patients to harness train them.


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

I have the flightsuit, but plan on buying an aviator sometime this year. The really nice thing about the aviator is, with the stretchy leash, you can also allow your bird to have safe outdoor flight time. 

The flightsuit also doubles as a diaper, so it's pretty handy if you're going to the store with your 'tiel and don't want poop in the store or on you.

Here's a photo of my girl Missy in one of her suits-


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> I have the flightsuit, but plan on buying an aviator sometime this year. The really nice thing about the aviator is, with the stretchy leash, you can also allow your bird to have safe outdoor flight time.
> 
> The flightsuit also doubles as a diaper, so it's pretty handy if you're going to the store with your 'tiel and don't want poop in the store or on you.
> 
> Here's a photo of my girl Missy in one of her suits-


Missy looks adorable! How do people react to you taking her into shops and other inside public areas?


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

90% of people never even notice her.  But, before going into any store, I always ask someone in charge first if it's alright to bring her in (unless I've already asked at that particular store and I know it's alright). They always tell her how pretty she is and most people are surprised there are actually harnesses/or safe ways like using the flightsuit to bring your birds out!

She loves it!


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> 90% of people never even notice her.  But, before going into any store, I always ask someone in charge first if it's alright to bring her in (unless I've already asked at that particular store and I know it's alright). They always tell her how pretty she is and most people are surprised there are actually harnesses/or safe ways like using the flightsuit to bring your birds out!
> 
> She loves it!


Haha I guess they are tiny birds! I'm still working on getting one of my tiels into a harness, he's still gets pretty scared from just looking at it


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

han93 said:


> Haha I guess they are tiny birds! I'm still working on getting one of my tiels into a harness, he's still gets pretty scared from just looking at it


Haha yes!

Yeah, I spent a few months in advance preparing Missy for her suit, too, before I actually put it on her. But when it finally came time to try it on, she did amazing. Through the whole she handled herself very well. She probably would have been ready for it much sooner, but I always like to take a little extra time with any of my animals during training to be sure they're ready to move to the next step. 

I'd like to get an Aviator this summer for outdoor flight time, as well, and train her to that particular harness, too.


----------



## han93 (Aug 1, 2014)

RowdyTiel said:


> Haha yes!
> 
> Yeah, I spent a few months in advance preparing Missy for her suit, too, before I actually put it on her. But when it finally came time to try it on, she did amazing. Through the whole she handled herself very well. She probably would have been ready for it much sooner, but I always like to take a little extra time with any of my animals during training to be sure they're ready to move to the next step.
> 
> I'd like to get an Aviator this summer for outdoor flight time, as well, and train her to that particular harness, too.


Yeah I'm still practicing all the techniques to get him used to the process. Peanut really dislikes his wings being touched though so hopefully were able to overcome this so he's able to have fun adventures like Missy


----------

